# Have you changed the font?



## Globalti (1 Apr 2013)

Suddenly all posts are in some kind of comic font. What happened?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Apr 2013)

and everything is upside down??? What kind of sick April fools joke is this??


----------



## coffeejo (1 Apr 2013)

Shaun is a horrible, horrible man. No more cake for him!


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2013)

I'll be back later. When hopefully this tomfoolery will have ended.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Apr 2013)

Tis not just thee!


----------



## Canrider (1 Apr 2013)

˙˙˙ƃuoɹʍ ƃuıɥʇʎuɐ ǝǝs ʇ,uop ı


----------



## srw (1 Apr 2013)

It's to help me acclimatise - I'm about to fly half way round the world, which is why only half the site is inverted. Sorry to inconvenience everyone, and thanks to Shaun for the support.

Incidentally, has everyone found the Google treasure map and its pirate's eye streetview yet? YAAAAAR.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## avsd (1 Apr 2013)

Views and message columns are also upside down for me. I am using IE10


----------



## avsd (1 Apr 2013)

And then again I look at todays date! Perhaps Shaun has a sense of humour


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2013)

I am glad i looked at this post, i knew i had a few too many last night but my eyes are not focusing well.


----------



## paul04 (1 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'll be back later. When hopefully this tomfoolery will have ended.


 
Same here.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Apr 2013)

Peteaud said:


> I am glad i looked at this post, i knew i had a few too many last night but my eyes are not focusing well.



This.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Apr 2013)

Put it back? Too bloody hard to read


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2013)

Ok, I'll be back at midday then.


----------



## Big A (1 Apr 2013)

Yeah great, can't read anything! Awesome idea


----------



## dodgy (1 Apr 2013)

Looks ok here.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Apr 2013)

Just not right


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Apr 2013)

avsd said:


> And then again I look at todays date! Perhaps Shaun has a sense of humour


 
You sir are bang on the money, the makers of this forum software have done it also

http://admin-talk.com/threads/1353/


----------



## craigwend (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## yello (1 Apr 2013)

I quite like the font tbh. Can we keep it? 

Edit: up-side-down smiley..... I feel sick


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2013)

Comic sans is one thing, but you should see the crazy font on the iPad! Like something from the 1800s and totally illegible!


----------



## gaz (1 Apr 2013)

Comic Sans? There is nothing comic about this


----------



## Octet (1 Apr 2013)

I noticed the font change, but if someone hadn't of pointed out everything was upside down it would of gone straight over my head.

So for the April Fool Tally:

CC is upside down, Youtube is shutting down, Google has smell-o-vision, and Unix like operating systems are no longer open source.


----------



## Globalti (1 Apr 2013)

They'll be telling us it's Spring next.


----------



## yello (1 Apr 2013)

but but but.... it is spring next.


----------



## machew (1 Apr 2013)

http://www.comicsanscriminal.com/


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2013)

Reality is restored !


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2013)

It was fun whilst it lasted but I couldn't really leave it at Comic Sans for the rest of the day ...


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2013)

vickster said:


> Comic sans is one thing, but you should see the crazy font on the iPad! Like something from the 1800s and totally illegible!


Almost Illegible on my iPad.






BrianEvesham said:


> Ok, I'll be back at midday then.


Thankyou, at last.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2013)

Thank god for that.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2013)

Some right misery guts on here


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Some right misery guts on here


That'll be me then !


----------



## srw (1 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> It was fun whilst it lasted but I couldn't really leave it at Comic Sans for the rest of the day ...


It was a very elegant seriffed font on my android tablet!


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2013)

srw said:


> It was a very elegant seriffed font on my android tablet!


 
Excellent - do I get bonus points for extra creativity?


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> Excellent - do I get bonus points for extra creativity?


No.


----------



## DooDah (1 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Comic Sans? There is nothing comic about this


Sans in French means without, so I guess you are rtight


----------



## Diggs (1 Apr 2013)

All wasted on me. I was straight out on the bike this morning


----------

